# Can't part with the MK2



## M118LR

Many a knife has been discussed over countless forums, but somehow every time I reach for a belt knife my hand falls upon some variety of the Old Navy MK2. Currently it's the D2 Extreme in KA-BAR's kydex sleeved nylon sheath. Many have claimed the virtue of the AK Bayonet as a defense blade, not to mention the myriad of wood whacking overly thick "Survival" Knives. But as a belt companion in good times and bad, I just can't leave the Old MK2 behind. Perhaps it's the countless hours that I've spent clutching the handle of the MK2, but something keeps bringing me back to this most basic of Utility Knives. Anyone else still feel the urge to carry a MK2 variant into the wilderness?


----------



## Oddcaliber

I have 2 KA-Bar's with an assortment of other knifes,Buck,Green River,and a few others.


----------



## Medic33

nope I always carry a mora with a 4 inch blade. I think I paid 50 cents for it a t a yard sale 15 years ago.


----------



## M118LR

Mora's are fine knives to be sure, but I wouldn't want to trust one if I needed to defend myself from predation. The MK2 has proven it's worth to me during such times.


----------



## Medic33

ok dude but just some FYI
I also carry all 12 gauges when out in the woods so if that didn't stop when ever wants to eat me I am pretty sure a knife will not either.


----------



## M118LR

Now that we are in agreement that it isn't exactly a petting zoo out there, I don't ever remember my MK2 running out of ammunition. Not to mention that a 12 gauge blast isn't exactly one of the sounds of nature, or river noise. If you get the meaning.

ps, not all predators are alone.


----------



## Seneca

I've carried many knives over the years and the Mora ranks right at the top as my favorite knife to add to a BOB or kit. Light, inexpensive, good steel and reasonably durable. 

I have a couple of the heavy choppers and they have their place. 

If the plan is to field dress larger game then I carry either a Buck or my old US made Schrade folding hunter. 

For every day carry a pocket knife works for me, I recently purchased a Case Muskrat that may replace a Case slim line Trapper as a favorite. 

There are a handful of knives that I really like and consider them my go to knives, I named a few in this post and it comes as no surprise that they vary in size and purpose. 

I have a shoe box full of knives that almost made the grade. I haven't gotten around to getting rid of them but that time is coming.


----------



## M118LR

Likewise Seneca, I carry a scalpel in my tin, a Ranger Bush Series 6 or 8 in my pack, if it's a designated hunting trip I've replaced the Buck Pathfinder with a KOA Wolverine, I prefer a miners ax to a heavy chopper knife. But for a plain old wilderness belt knife it seems I can't get away from some variation of the Old MK2.


----------



## Targetshooter

I just looked at a MK2 wowwwwww they are pricey ,,,,,,,, I would love to have one for my collection ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I will have to keep a eye out for it when I go to the flea market ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I got a ww2 bayonet for $15 last summer " it is in very good shape , no rust " ,,,,,,,,,love them deals ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, here is a web site I like to look at : BUDK.com - Knives & Swords At The Lowest Prices! sometimes they have good deals and specials ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Seneca

M118LR said:


> Likewise Seneca, I carry a scalpel in my tin, a Ranger Bush Series 6 or 8 in my pack, if it's a designated hunting trip I've replaced the Buck Pathfinder with a KOA Wolverine, I prefer a miners ax to a heavy chopper knife. But for a plain old wilderness belt knife it seems I can't get away from some variation of the Old MK2.


I agree in principal and think Nessmuk rightly approached the question of what one should carry in the field for wood/bush craft. A pocket knife, a belt knife and a hatchet. The choice of which pocket knife, belt knife, and hatchet boils down to the pocketbook and personal taste.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

One of the best "finds" I have ever made was in the "junk box" of my local gun shop.
For $35 I got a WWII Kabar in a USN MK2 marked scabbard. The leather washer handle was so dried out that soaking it in neats foot oil did nothing, so I whipped up a batch of clear epoxy and coated the handle with that.
I have always had a Kabar USMC Fighting Knife around since I carried one in Nam. I left that particular one behind with a buddy.
I like bayonets also, and my Buck 119.
For daily wear I have a number of 4" & 5" fixed blade hunting/skinning knives. Buck, Kissing Crane, Schrade. Several have leather sheaths that have no retaining snap for quick deployment.
At work I wear a Schrade Uncle Henry Bear Paw lock blade folder, or a Buck 110.

I like knives. And guns. Always, always have at least one of the two on me at all times. Usually both.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Mine is a Ka Bar D2 Extreme. I have been trying my hand a making knives, I have one nearly finished and one in D2 that needs the complete Handle work start to finish


----------



## M118LR

Nessmuk, wow, most are lucky to have read Kochanski. But both were in areas of heavy timber (bushcrafters), their concepts don't factor in timber-less situations or water survival. But the basic's of tiered (possibly redundant) tools, is in keeping with every Outdoors-man's experience/training. When it comes to pure Woodcutting, I trend more towards D. Cook (The Ax Book) and have no problem with either a buck or bow saw. But those are added items specific to the area of intended travel. 

Perhaps you hit upon one of the keys Rice Paddy Daddy, perhaps having had the MK2 with me during Military Service, and being trained and operational with the MK2, leads me to a dependence of the familar.


----------



## Medic33

M118LR said:


> Now that we are in agreement that it isn't exactly a petting zoo out there, I don't ever remember my MK2 running out of ammunition. Not to mention that a 12 gauge blast isn't exactly one of the sounds of nature, or river noise. If you get the meaning.
> 
> ps, not all predators are alone.


sorry to get back so late but dude try and knife a bear or a pack of coyotes or wild dogs -I got 6 shots from my 12 and more in my pocket be it slug buckshot or just bird blasters ok and the sound really when it goes off everything out there knows something just died period you wont even hear the crickets in the background bleeping.


----------



## csi-tech

We just caught a cougar within 5 miles of my hunting land. A cat like that can be on you before you know it and you are in a very CQB situation. Good luck getting a shotgun on point. I need a good dual purpose field knife that has a drop point and a solid, full tang blade.


----------



## M118LR

Quite the amazing combo of posts. A Long, Long, Long, Long, Long time ago on a Content far away in a small area known as the RSSZ, there was a standing order to dispatch ingenious wildlife (which included rather large kitties) with nothing more than an MK2. An other method would betray your position (wouldn't go as unnoticed river noise) and would be a cause for discipline up to and including Captains Mast. Remember those days Gunner's Mate? I don't believe that rice paddy daddy received an invitation to play along the Long Tau, mostly it was just skinny swabbies and Uncle Sams (Most) Misguided Children. All of those folks got either a Navy MK2 or USMC F/U Knife courtesy of Uncle Sam.


----------



## dsdmmat

I carried a MK2 on my aviation survival vest. I wish I still had one, but I do have some nice survival knives, the Sky Marshal by TOPS and the Duane Dieter close quarter defense special operations trainer by MOD are the ones I normally have with me when I deploy.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

M118LR said:


> I don't believe that rice paddy daddy received an invitation to play along the Long Tau, mostly it was just skinny swabbies and Uncle Sams (Most) Misguided Children. All of those folks got either a Navy MK2 or USMC F/U Knife courtesy of Uncle Sam.


Nope, I spent my time in the Belly of the Beast, along the DMZ. Free fire zones everywhere. The vacation spot of the Republic of Vietnam - where the NVA took R&R.
When the 3rd Marine Division needed help, the Army cared enough about our younger Brothers to send the very best. The 1st Infantry Brigade, 5th Infantry Division (Mechanized). We were OPCON to the USMC, came under Command and Control of the 3rd MarDiv. That is who provided me with the Kabar.


----------



## Medic33

csi-tech said:


> We just caught a cougar within 5 miles of my hunting land. A cat like that can be on you before you know it and you are in a very CQB situation. Good luck getting a shotgun on point. I need a good dual purpose field knife that has a drop point and a solid, full tang blade.


you ever had to stalk down a piss'd off leopard in Africa? I have and we used a shot gun loaded with #1 buck . you think a knife with a 6 inch blade going to save you from 200-300 pound cougar good luck i'll stick to my shotgun, next?


----------



## Medic33

M118LR said:


> Quite the amazing combo of posts. A Long, Long, Long, Long, Long time ago on a Content far away in a small area known as the RSSZ, there was a standing order to dispatch ingenious wildlife (which included rather large kitties) with nothing more than an MK2. An other method would betray your position (wouldn't go as unnoticed river noise) and would be a cause for discipline up to and including Captains Mast. Remember those days Gunner's Mate? I don't believe that rice paddy daddy received an invitation to play along the Long Tau, mostly it was just skinny swabbies and Uncle Sams (Most) Misguided Children. All of those folks got either a Navy MK2 or USMC F/U Knife courtesy of Uncle Sam.


I'm not in a DMZ I'm in my back yard big cat or no someone may have killed a tiger with a knife but it wasn't' you, me personally would have use a baited pit trap in that situation your mind is the best weapon and what sets you apart from the beasts learn how to use it and save yourself some pain.
the MK2 or kbar they are awesome knives I have a few I carry them but do not try and convince me to go out and hunt down a freaking 400 pound tiger with one in the jungle I may have been born at night but it wasn't last night.


----------



## M118LR

First let me Thank all my fellow veterans for sharing their experience and their service. 
Medic33 I would have hoped that you would have recognized the difference between a Standing Order and the instantaneous reflexes of a Warrior in Combat. I sure did stab that striped kitty with my MK2, twice as a matter of fact. Of course I changed my empty M-14 20 round mag first, you wouldn't believe how fast those old rifles could empty a 20 round mag when they weren't in semi-auto. I think you have things the wrong way around, I wasn't hunting kitty. Then the Chief moved the ambush, because everyone in the neighborhood new where we were. But my MK2 wasn't out of ammo.


----------



## Medic33

M118LR said:


> Quite the amazing combo of posts. A Long, Long, Long, Long, Long time ago on a Content far away in a small area known as the RSSZ, *there was a standing order to dispatch ingenious wildlife (which included rather large kitties) with nothing more than an MK2. *An other method would betray your position (wouldn't go as unnoticed river noise) and would be a cause for discipline up to and including Captains Mast. Remember those days Gunner's Mate? I don't believe that rice paddy daddy received an invitation to play along the Long Tau, mostly it was just skinny swabbies and Uncle Sams (Most) Misguided Children. All of those folks got either a Navy MK2 or USMC F/U Knife courtesy of Uncle Sam.


yes I read it correctly but changing the story and adding a 7.62 mm rifle doesn't help - so by your own description you disobeyed a direct order from the CO so how'd the capt. mast feel?
it's all good it's all fair it's getting old, I'll stick to my shotgun you can stick to your nice knife, how's that fair enough.


----------



## M118LR

I didn't disobey the standing order, I did in fact use my MK2 while dispatching kitty, twice. The fact that I survived and stabbed kitty was good enough for the Chief, he'd sail with me. Without being in the Navy I don't think I could explain just how instrumental "The Chief" was within the Navy structure at that time. I wasn't even taken off point when we redeployed. It did take a bit of the "Baddest Thing in the Swamp" attitude out of me for awhile. Not to mention that every time those opaque eye's return in the middle of the night I find solace in the feel of an MK2 in my grasp. 

I'm not sure about your "changing the story" comment, I don't believe I even relayed the experience until you suggested that someone head into the jungle after big cats with only a knife. But there are tribes in Africa that require as a passage into manhood, killing a Lion with bare hands. Don't know that I would want to be a member of those tribes.

It all good, if you don't ever go into the wilderness without your shotgun that's fine with me. I feel fine with my MK2 on my side.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Personally, I like to woods wander carrying a single shot shotgun, a single action revolver, and a bowie-style knife. 
It makes me feel in touch with my ancestors.
The only thing in my AO that will eat me are alligators. Shotgun won't help there.


----------



## M118LR

dsdmmat said:


> I carried a MK2 on my aviation survival vest. I wish I still had one,.


Didn't forget you dsdmmat, just took awhile to find a suitable photo. Did your MK2 rig look anything like this? 100 mph taped day/night flare.


----------



## Ralph Rotten

M118LR said:


> Many a knife has been discussed over countless forums, but somehow every time I reach for a belt knife my hand falls upon some variety of the Old Navy MK2. Currently it's the D2 Extreme in KA-BAR's kydex sleeved nylon sheath. Many have claimed the virtue of the AK Bayonet as a defense blade, not to mention the myriad of wood whacking overly thick "Survival" Knives. But as a belt companion in good times and bad, I just can't leave the Old MK2 behind. Perhaps it's the countless hours that I've spent clutching the handle of the MK2, but something keeps bringing me back to this most basic of Utility Knives. Anyone else still feel the urge to carry a MK2 variant into the wilderness?


You do sound a little creepy when you say that...all clutching your knife feverishly by the campfire...but I dig that.


----------



## M118LR

Sorry if it's disappointing Rotten, but to me it's more like:


----------



## Smitty901

A knife can be a very personal thing. Not a big knife person myself . But I have a Buck 119 that has been with me over 40 years. Not the coolest. not the badest. but it is part of me. So when it comes to a knife a man carries what he carries . Funny part My daughter has a Buck 119 also she got it after using mine.
Yes the MK2 is a cool tool to have.


----------



## Ralph Rotten

I drool over airplanes, guns, and hot chicks*.





*These days that mostly means fried chicken


----------



## M118LR

Ka-Bar's USN version available nowadays: KA-BAR Knives, Inc. - Knives > All Categories > Full-size US NAVY KA-BAR, Straight Edge - Hardcore Lives. Hardcore Knives. and a little History: KA-BAR Knives, Inc. - USMC KA-BAR Knife - Learn about the KA-BAR Marines? Utility and Combat Knives Used in World War II - Hardcore Lives. Hardcore Knives.

Wait till the "Doc" tells you that you can't have any fried food!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

I'd like to add a nice knife to my collection. Right now I have a Sharp brand hunting knife that was a christmas present years ago, a 10 inch kukri that I just can't get the way I want it, and a couple pocket knives that are alright, the one I carry is my swiss army knife.

I do like my old sharp hunting knife, its good for skinning and its pretty light. I'm thinking I would like to either get a Cold Steel Gurkha Kukri, a Bowie Knife, or a Kabar.


----------



## M118LR

While the Old MK2 isn't made to be hammered into a tree and stood upon, at 38$ it's a wonderful addition to any working collection. Believe it or not, the MK2 still works well as a field utility knife.
Link: Robot Check


----------



## Medic33

fook off jerk.
maybe you'll slip in the shower fondling your kabar or yah right MK2


----------



## M118LR

WOW, Medic33! Didn't know that you were bold enough to apply for the position of Loofah (back scrubber) over the open airways of the internet. Needless to say after the proper consideration, you didn't earn the job. But perhaps if you would have stated how you truly felt without mincing words, I'd reevaluate your application. :lol:


----------



## dsdmmat

M118LR said:


> Didn't forget you dsdmmat, just took awhile to find a suitable photo. Did your MK2 rig look anything like this? 100 mph taped day/night flare.


Nope we laced them through the vest with the supplied black shoelace. I was an Aviation Life Support Tech as well as a crew chief, I always had access to the good stuff.


----------



## M118LR

As one that got serious saltwater baths on a regular basis, we used to ask the PR/AME's to scrap the shoelaces and use para-cord. Of course special requests needed to be substantiated with aged bottles of graft! Failed requests were usually meet with On the Job (side by side) Training. Prior to Special Assignment Air Crew Duties the "Regular Navy" kind of let US do anything we wanted that worked. But times were different before NATOPS became the law of the land. If you follow?


----------



## dsdmmat

M118LR said:


> As one that got serious saltwater baths on a regular basis, we used to ask the PR/AME's to scrap the shoelaces and use para-cord. Of course special requests needed to be substantiated with aged bottles of graft! Failed requests were usually meet with On the Job (side by side) Training. Prior to Special Assignment Air Crew Duties the "Regular Navy" kind of let US do anything we wanted that worked. But times were different before NATOPS became the law of the land. If you follow?


We had standard configurations. If the pilots wanted something different they could ask, I wouldn't normally oblige because they would ask for things to be put in a configuration that would kill one involved in a crash sequence, but I always entertained their thoughts then gave them the reason why it could not be done.


----------



## M118LR

dsdmmat said:


> We had standard configurations. If the pilots wanted something different they could ask, I wouldn't normally oblige because they would ask for things to be put in a configuration that would kill one involved in a crash sequence, but I always entertained their thoughts then gave them the reason why it could not be done.


Perhaps I had a different inroad as I wasn't a Pilot, but I have been tasked with recovering Pilot's etc. that have found themselves in "Threatening Situations"!

It has been my experience that Crew Chief's (and those that wrote NATOPS) adapted their SOP's based upon our debriefs. But that was only to be expected of serious Professionals. JMHO.


----------



## dsdmmat

M118LR said:


> Perhaps I had a different inroad as I wasn't a Pilot, but I have been tasked with recovering Pilot's etc. that have found themselves in "Threatening Situations"!
> 
> It has been my experience that Crew Chief's (and those that wrote NATOPS) adapted their SOP's based upon our debriefs. But that was only to be expected of serious Professionals. JMHO.


All equipment configurations were based upon analyzing the survival gear configurations verses injuries of the survivors and fatalities from accidents. If one adapted their gear from the proven survivable configuration they were not doing themselves or their crew mates any favors. Just moving your survival knife a few inches left or right could mean the difference between punctured lungs and no injury at all.

By the time I became the ALSE tech in my battalion the Army had over 30 years of crash data to hone the placement of equipment.


----------



## M118LR

The U.S. Navy took a few lessons from Deming's Red Bean Experiment ( http://blog.deming.org/2014/03/lessons-from-the-red-bead-experiment-with-dr-deming/ ) and implemented a system of change based on actual experience of Survivors of Catastrophic Failures. (A Tip of the cap to ED FLOW) Not to mention the after-action reports of those that had been tasked to clean up the Bureaucratic messes. Need I remind you that no members of the US Army have only been armed with MK2/USMC F/U Knifes during the performance of their Combat Missions. The US Navy emphatically states that these are the lessons learned in "blood". Crash Data isn't the same as Crash Survival. Nor is it relative to Crash Survival Rescue. JMHO.


----------



## dsdmmat

M118LR said:


> The U.S. Navy took a few lessons from Deming's Red Bean Experiment ( http://blog.deming.org/2014/03/lessons-from-the-red-bead-experiment-with-dr-deming/ ) and implemented a system of change based on actual experience of Survivors of Catastrophic Failures. (A Tip of the cap to ED FLOW) Not to mention the after-action reports of those that had been tasked to clean up the Bureaucratic messes. Need I remind you that no members of the US Army have only been armed with MK2/USMC F/U Knifes during the performance of their Combat Missions. The US Navy emphatically states that these are the lessons learned in "blood". Crash Data isn't the same as Crash Survival. Nor is it relative to Crash Survival Rescue. JMHO.


You have to survive the crash to have a chance to survive after the crash. After one survives the crash they can config their equipment however they like. The first rule in crashing is survive the crash. There is no rescue if they don't survive just recovery. Our survival vests had a lot more in them than most pilots had available to them in Vietnam on top of the survival vests each crewmembers wore the aircraft also carried survival kits with rations, water, and other items deemed to be necessary for post crash survival, escape and evade. The placement of those items what I mean by standard configuration.


----------



## M118LR

First: I Thank You and all the others that meticulously adhered to the mind numbing intricate procedures of the proscribed processes that were dictated as the "Methods Required to Ensure Survival of those assigned as Air Crew". Without your diligent efforts many an American Fighting Man would have perished. No BS. 

Now about the lessons learned from Spec Ops. 

Spec Ops has to abide by all the current regulations and still make things work in the real world. As to the placement of equipment, no consideration was given to South-Paws, so the ripped up flight suits of those attempting to deploy their chutes (what side did you put the D-Ring on) frantically using thier left hand became nothing more than casualty statistics in jump evolution's within the US Army.

Need I explain that the concept of Escape and Evade was born from the lessons learned in Vietnam. The proscribed placement of items contained in the SVU2 is there to ensure that the Air Crewman can find them in the dark without more Training than muscle memory. Should you ever conceive how long 4 OZ's of fresh water will sustain someone in a life or death scenario, you may question the abundant training that kept you on the straight and narrow course providing life-support to those endangered Air Crewman. (Remember I gave you honest BZ's at the start) Your dogged reluctance to deviate from SOP's leads me to believe that you missed your chance to play(Side by side) with the members of Spec OP's, and excelled at the prescribed doctrine that brought many back home. Thank You once again.

Now, we are about to leave the shop you labored so diligently in and push beyond the tip of the sword. Would you care to listen to what I might have to say or are you putting your life in the processes and procedures that the "Big Army" has drilled into you? Army lost 1:15 in NAM, We lost less than 1:150 in NAM. But that was a long time ago. Things got even better after Nam. JMHO.


Oh bye the way. Uncle Sam has outfitted US with a couple of 35mm Single Reflex Camera's and a S--T can full of B&W High Res Film plus our MK2. But ROE's state that we can only fight back once engaged, so once they open up with their fully-automatic rifles, you are cleared to stab all the combatants you desire.


----------



## dsdmmat

M118LR said:


> First: I Thank You and all the others that meticulously adhered to the mind numbing intricate procedures of the proscribed processes that were dictated as the "Methods Required to Ensure Survival of those assigned as Air Crew". Without your diligent efforts many an American Fighting Man would have perished. No BS.
> 
> Now about the lessons learned from Spec Ops.
> 
> Spec Ops has to abide by all the current regulations and still make things work in the real world. As to the placement of equipment, no consideration was given to South-Paws, so the ripped up flight suits of those attempting to deploy their chutes (what side did you put the D-Ring on) frantically using thier left hand became nothing more than casualty statistics in jump evolution's within the US Army.
> 
> Need I explain that the concept of Escape and Evade was born from the lessons learned in Vietnam. The proscribed placement of items contained in the SVU2 is there to ensure that the Air Crewman can find them in the dark without more Training than muscle memory. Should you ever conceive how long 4 OZ's of fresh water will sustain someone in a life or death scenario, you may question the abundant training that kept you on the straight and narrow course providing life-support to those endangered Air Crewman. (Remember I gave you honest BZ's at the start) Your dogged reluctance to deviate from SOP's leads me to believe that you missed your chance to play(Side by side) with the members of Spec OP's, and excelled at the prescribed doctrine that brought many back home. Thank You once again.
> 
> Now, we are about to leave the shop you labored so diligently in and push beyond the tip of the sword. Would you care to listen to what I might have to say or are you putting your life in the processes and procedures that the "Big Army" has drilled into you? Army lost 1:15 in NAM, We lost less than 1:150 in NAM. But that was a long time ago. Things got even better after Nam. JMHO.


My first 10 years in the Army was under the command of Vietnam vets, I am sure you have some war stories I have not heard from them or my Father (USMC Vietnam nam 66-67) but, I am not as wet behind the ears as you may think (judging by the content of your posts). We learned many lessons in Vietnam and they were transferred into what we did, some TTPs still survive to this day, others have been replaced with more up to date TTPs learned from all the battles since Vietnam.

I didn't deviate from our SOPs because they were developed by the same people who lead me through my first 10 years of my career and they were proven to work. Being a southpaw myself I adapted to my flight gear and our flight gear adapted so that everything was reachable and workable by both hands ( in the event of injury). The reason we were issued the 38 revolver over the 45 automatic was because of lessons learned in Vietnam.

I am now in the business of investigating accidents and preventing deaths from stupid stuff. I have seen first hand what happens when people deviate from established standards. Many end badly and everyone dies, then others work and get incorporated into new ways of doing things. We lose a lot of people to doing what they think is better than established proven standards. Going rouge doesn't always end up better.


----------



## M118LR

I might have begun as that rouge that lived to pass on what it took to have the edge to survive dsdmmat. 

Do not think I am belittling you for your dogged adherence to SOP. (In fact I and many others are in your gratitude) SOP has kept many a new trooper alive and well.

But it is "Battle Hardened Veterans" at the edge of the envelop that direct the course of Tomorrows SOP that others can adhere to so doggedly that will bring back lightly trained warriors with the assistance of those that Manifest and Excel at the orders they are tasked to enforce. 

The MK2 was a War Time Baby, sure other knives have surpassed this performance, but that doesn't mean that the MK2 or those that carried it can't perform TODAY.


----------



## dsdmmat

M118LR said:


> I might have begun as that rouge that lived to pass on what it took to have the edge to survive dsdmmat.
> 
> Do not think I am belittling you for your dogged adherence to SOP. (In fact I and many others are in your gratitude) SOP has kept many a new trooper alive and well.
> 
> But it is "Battle Hardened Veterans" at the edge of the envelop that direct the course of Tomorrows SOP that others can adhere to so doggedly that will bring back lightly trained warriors with the assistance of those that Manifest and Excel at the orders they are tasked to enforce.
> 
> The MK2 was a War Time Baby, sure other knives have surpassed this performance, but that doesn't mean that the MK2 or those that carried it can't perform TODAY.


 To that end all present and future warriors owe a debt of gratitude to the past.

Today lessons learned from the field are quickly gathered, analyzed and in incorporated into our TTPs. It may not have always been that way but, it is now.

I loved my MK2, I could have sworn that I had one squirreled away in my gear but, if I do I have not found it yet. That is why I carry the two knives I mentioned. While they are not my Daddy's blade they do the job that is required and that is really all that matters.


----------



## M118LR

Somehow I think you hit another part of MK2 lore right on the head dsdmmat. The legacy of Daddy's-Grand Daddy's blade adds to the allure. If Grandpa could roam the wilds with an MK2 and make it Home, it adds the challenge of pitting your skills afield against your past generations in a competitive yet educational manner.


----------

